# Miami Dolphins Cycling Challenge



## z5Thor (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anybody heard anything about this? Nov. 20, 100 miles from Dolphin Stadium to City Place in WPB, Nov. 21, 62 miles from City Place to Roger Dean Stadium. Sounds like it could be fun.There is nothing on The Dolphins website about it yet.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Check the Miami Herald today. There is an article about it with a link. It does look like fun!


----------

